# Grooming Question



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

at what age does blowing start? what are signs of this. Is it just mats?? my pup is 5 months old. I saw the plowing link but haven't read it all the way through yet... 

Grizzly doesn't like being brushed with a brush, but if i use a cumb he's fine. I dont know what thats about


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cristina76 said:


> at what age does blowing start? what are signs of this. Is it just mats?? my pup is 5 months old. I saw the plowing link but haven't read it all the way through yet...
> 
> Grizzly doesn't like being brushed with a brush, but if i use a cumb he's fine. I dont know what thats about


I THINK he's a little young to be blowing coat. That said, it doesn't really matter... if he's getting mats, you need to up the frequency of grooming. Make sure you get all the way down to his skin.

I think lots of them like combing better than brushing, and a comb will guarantee that you don't miss any mats. There are a bunch of different products you can use to help work mats out more easily. Someone here recommended corn starch, and for Kodi's coat, that definitely works better than anything else. It also brushes out completely, so there is no residue left behind.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You probably don't have to worry about him blowing coat until 10 months old or so. It varies a little. At that time you notice more hair coming out in the comb and mats that usually start behind the ears, under the collar and under the legs. So far as him likeing the comb better--maybe that's a good thing? A comb works through the coat better all the way to the skin which is important when they blow coat because the matting begins near the skin and sometimes people brush through the coat and don't get all the way down. Then they are surprised when the groomer has to shave their dog down because it's totally matted at the skin but looks fine. 

Also be sure to check your brush. Some of them can hurt. Test your comb and brush bt dragging it down your arm to be sure it isn't hurting.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I use the CC Buttercomb and comb out Roscoe, and then I use the CC Woodpin brush to fluff him up! He doesn't really mind either of them (now), because he knows that when I'm done, he gets a GBT (Good Boy Treat), as long as he's good!


----------

